# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Envoi plusieurs Messages Socket Asynchrone

## synolog

Bonjour!!

J'ai un petit soucis... Et peut importe ce que je fais je n'arrive pas  le rsoudre. Le but est d'envoyer plusieurs messages  un serveur, qui lui mme rpond  chacun de ces messages.
Tout ceci fonctionne, je reois correctement mes donnes sur le serveur, sauf qu'une erreur est gnr au bout du second passage sur la partie envoi :


> System.ObjectDiposeException: Impossible d'accder  un objet supprim, Nom de l'objet:'System.Net.Sockets.Socket'


Cette erreur se produit  la ligne 

```
int bytesSent = client.EndSend(ar);
```

Voici donc la connexion:

```

```

Puis l'envoi:

```

```

Si quelqu'un  une ide!!
A la base une seule connexion tait requise...
Cette erreur m'embte, mais malgrs celle-ci je recoit correctement mes donnes...  ::?:  Je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle se dclare si l'envoi est correct.

Merci du coup de main  ::P:

----------


## Dom28

Salut,
regarde du cot de ton autoresetevent sendDone.WaitOne();
a mon avis le deuxieme passage,la barriere doit tre ouverte et du coup tu fait ton shutdown de socket avant d'avoir ton callback EndSend...

----------


## synolog

Je vais regarder ca..
Merci!!

----------


## synolog

Il semblerait que les reset taient requis:

```

```

L'exception n'apparat plus  :8-): 
Merci!!

----------

